# Really digging the P2000!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any HK P2000 fans here? You always see USP or P30 fans, but not so much about the P2000....

I've bought 4 handguns recently - a Hk P2000 9mm DA/SA, PX4 Compact 9mm, P2000sk DA/SA 9mm and a Glock 17 Gen 4... All in the past 6 weeks. I will say that the P2000 is my favorite of the 4, and I think it's my fav polymer handgun I have (I have a few others too).

I will admit that the DA pull on the PX4 is a little better, but I do fine with the P2000. It feels great in the hand as well, and it shoots very well. I've owned 8 HK models over the years (I had a P2000 a few years ago - and have owned a HK USP9, USPc 9, USPc 45, HK45, HK45c, P30L and have the P2000sk now), and the P2000 is hands down my favorite HK handgun.

I wanted to move up from my 9mm Shield as my carry gun - to something larger. But with back issues, I couldn't go too large, as too much weight on my hip irritates a back problem I have. I had planned to alternate the PX4 compact and P2000 as carry guns, with occasional use of the P2000sk as a pocket gun in my cargo pants, instead of carrying the Shield. Hell, I'm carrying the P2000 every day instead 

With the hogue Jr grip, it just feels perfect in my hands. And, I like having something with more rounds than the Shield.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I went German again as well and added two more Walthers myself, a P99 AS and a P99c AS. Both are 9mm and perform exceptionally well. I still use my Shield at times too. Maybe one day I will get one of those HKs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned both of those guns before. Used to be a huge Walther P99 fanatic. Had the slides of a fullsize and compact A/S hard chromed once Owned several fullsize P99s over the years. I don't have any now, but they are good guns.

I liked that they were DA/SA, but the DA never really felt the same as a gun with an external hammer, IMHO.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I plan on sticking with these for a good while but I'm sure I will add on to the collection as I have few others on my want list.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

the P2000 series carries very nice.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

The P2000 was my late wife carry gun. Like that gun.


----------



## jeffa (Mar 17, 2018)

I have carried the P2000 and P2000sk since 2003ish (work) I like them well and they carry nicely but I prefer the ergos and trigger of the P series better. No problems with P2000 durability and aftermarket options I just like the updates of the P30.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The P2000 is a really nice handgun, but I don't see too many around the gun stores near me. I saw one about 6 or so months ago....beautiful pistol, but man their pricey.


----------

